# Vauen Pipes...



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

So i just ordered a vauen bent apple sitter, and i looked into more of their pipes.. found a german site with tons of weird funky ideas for pipes...

heres one.. its a cow...










i want it... so bad...

heres a nother... its just a funky shaped pipe (cool anyway) but they also sell "pre-packed" tobacco in little cylinders that fit inside the bowl.. aptly named the Pipoo, it's like youre smoking little tobacco nuggets:


















and then some normal pipes in cool shapes/finished like this one.. which i want if it wasnt like $250










They also have zeppelin pipes.. and some other weird stuff..
just figured id share.. some cool ideas XD

Heres the pipe i got, btw..


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I love a pipe with a good secondary sex characteristic...mmm


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool pipe stand they make.. strong magnet with a ball you put in the bowl, holds it in place










and they have a ton of half-rusticated half-smooth finished stuff..










and what looks like half-metal pipes? or.. something..










i need to burn my credit cards


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I like that Pipoo, but such an unfortunate name.

Anyway, yes, thanks, thanks a lot, I thought I was FINALLY done buying new pipes!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> I like that Pipoo, but such an unfortunate name.
> 
> Anyway, yes, thanks, thanks a lot, I thought I was FINALLY done buying new pipes!


XDXD


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

UPS says my stuff wont be here till monday.
sad day! i was hoping id get it tomorrow


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I hope that pipe smokes half as good as it looks!

I've only got one Vauen and it's a great smoker. I picked it up from a guy in Enfield CT that has primarily Vauen pipes in stock. Nice little B&M just off the beaten path. Connecticut Valley Tobacconist - Home

It has a disposable 9mm charcoal filter, but I don't usually use them.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> I hope that pipe smokes half as good as it looks!
> 
> I've only got one Vauen and it's a great smoker. I picked it up from a guy in Enfield CT that has primarily Vauen pipes in stock. Nice little B&M just off the beaten path. Connecticut Valley Tobacconist - Home
> 
> It has a disposable 9mm charcoal filter, but I don't usually use them.


yeah im gonna give the filter a shot if it comes with one but i probably just wont use it


----------



## MrChaos (Feb 28, 2011)

anyone know where you can get the pipoo pellets in the us cause i can find the pipe on amazon for $45 but i just cant find the tobacco

edit NM i found it on the b&m blue 2 linked


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

MrChaos said:


> anyone know where you can get the pipoo pellets in the us cause i can find the pipe on amazon for $45 but i just cant find the tobacco
> 
> edit NM i found it on the b&m blue 2 linked


for $45 i might get one as well just for giggles..

if anything you can still pack it with a small bowl of tobacco lol!

lemme know how it works for ya


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Those are some crazy pipes, must have been high while making a couple of those.
That pipe stand is pretty cool, I must now divert my attention to something more financially safe.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> heres one.. its a cow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let Mister Moo see this.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Don't let Mister Moo see this.


...thinkin' the same thing! That's a Moo must have right there!


----------

